# What size tire for a snow tire on my 04?



## BL3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking atgetting a set of snow tires for my 17's. Want a good size for the snow that will fit properly.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I run the stock 245/45/R17 on mine. Pilot Alpin PA3's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I ran stock size All-Seasons and was fine. Snow tires would of been a huge bonus.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Blizzaks. 245 is good and 235 might even be better. Wide tires act like snowshoes and the tires don't "bite" snow as well.


----------



## SteveTS (Nov 8, 2011)

*Snow tires*

I have Dunlop Snow Sports, stock size, on my '04. It's my daily driver and I am starting my 5th season on them in Minnesota. They grip well and still look like new.


----------



## mf-dif (Jul 28, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Blizzaks. 245 is good and 235 might even be better. Wide tires act like snowshoes and the tires don't "bite" snow as well.


This right here. Take a look at the tire set-ups on rally cars on snow stages. Skinny little studded tires.


----------

